# lesner bridge on 6-25



## DonHo (Jul 18, 2005)

Tried to flounder fish this a.m. near the bridge. Awful hard to do when you have as many as 5 people using throw nets to catch crab. Also saw someone take a keeper size flounder from a throw net and put it in his cooler. Not legal is it? Also upwards of 15 kids swimmimg under the bridge . Guess the parents can not read the signs. Called the police but left after 30 minutes. Think I will stay away from the bridge till summer is over.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

who cares if he wants the flounder


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

10 bucks for a cast net license to keep whatever. Mullet minnows or menhaden doesnt require one. So yes it (could have been) legal as long as he paid his ten bucks.


----------



## DonHo (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks SGT. now I know.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You still have to follow hook and line regulations with a cast net license.

Ooops should have read the original post that it was a keeper flounder.:redface:


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

As I remember, it USED to be that you could not keep any regulated fish caught in a cast net without a cast-net license. Now, however, it is my understanding that your hook and line license allows you to keep fish that meet the regulations if you catch them with a hook & line, cast net or etc. A cast net license allows you to keep fish that meet the regulations you catch in a cast-net. NO license is required to catch bait (minnows, menhaden or mullet) with a cast-net. A person can catch and keep up to 1 bushel of crab per day however he/she can without a license. At least that is how I understand it. Please, if anyone knows otherwise, correct me.


----------



## Reeko (Jun 8, 2009)

That is correct . Ive been checked many times .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

right as always. cast netters legal? not from what I have seen. keeping all . resterants not a family
10 days will hire 200 more fish cops


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

rattler said:


> right as always. cast netters legal? not from what I have seen. keeping all . resterants not a family
> 10 days will hire 200 more fish cops


Lol, you drunk posting again rattler?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> As I remember, it USED to be that you could not keep any regulated fish caught in a cast net without a cast-net license. Now, however, it is my understanding that your hook and line license allows you to keep fish that meet the regulations if you catch them with a hook & line, cast net or etc. A cast net license allows you to keep fish that meet the regulations you catch in a cast-net. NO license is required to catch bait (minnows, menhaden or mullet) with a cast-net. A person can catch and keep up to 1 bushel of crab per day however he/she can without a license. At least that is how I understand it. Please, if anyone knows otherwise, correct me.


Hmmm, guess it changed. Looked online but it is pretty vague as to what you can or cant keep with a cast net license.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

rattler said:


> right as always. cast netters legal? not from what I have seen. keeping all . resterants not a family
> 10 days will hire 200 more fish cops


 Man, we've GOT to get you a breathalizer to activate/deactivate your keyboard.



SGT.Bunghole said:


> Lol, you drunk posting again rattler?


You have to ASK???? LOL



Cdog said:


> Hmmm, guess it changed. Looked online but it is pretty vague as to what you can or cant keep with a cast net license.


That's what I was saying - it seems to have changed a bit - the cast net license and the fishing license both allow you to keep legal fish that you catch with a cast net.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> That's what I was saying - it seems to have changed a bit - the cast net license and the fishing license both allow you to keep legal fish that you catch with a cast net.


 Good catch, it used to be cut and dry. You had to have a cast net license to keep anything other than bait. I think I will email them and see if I can get some clairification.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Found this, seems to me if reading this right you still have to have a cast net license in order to be legal but am going to email anyway.

* It is unlawful for any person using a recreational gill net, fish cast net, or fish dip net to take and possess more than the recreational possession limit for any species regulated by such a limit. When fishing from any boat, using recreationally licensed gear, the total possession limit shall be equal to the number of persons on board legally eligible to fish multiplied by the individual possession limit for the regulated species, and the captain or operator of the boat shall be responsible for adherence to the possession limit [4 VAC 20-670-30].

* It is unlawful for any person using a recreational gill net, fish cast net, or fish dip net to take and possess any fish which is less than the minimum size established for that species. When different size limits for commercial and recreational fishermen are in effect for a species, the size limit applicable to recreational or hook & line fishermen shall apply to such species when taken by recreational gill nets, fish cast nets, or fish dip nets [4 VAC 20-670-30].


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Please do. As what I'd read led me to believe that the recreational fishing license include the recreational castnet.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sent off a email, will post the response when I get it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

It has changed, here is the response.

Mr. Diggs,



I’ve consulted with the Virginia Marine Police.



Anyone with a valid Virginia saltwater fishing license can use a cast net, without having to buy a cast net license, in order to catch food fish of the proper size and season or to catch bait. An angler would need a cast net license if he or she does not have a saltwater fishing license.



No cast net license is necessary if one is used just for collecting bait, but that bait cannot be juvenile food fish.



I hope that helps.

John M.R. Bull
Director of Public Relations
Virginia Marine Resources Commission
(757) 247-2269


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I wonder if I can hit a cobia with my cast net?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

id love to see that!!!! hope you got some strong ass arms though.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

You mean a keeper sized cobia? I'd like to see that cast net!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

A couple years ago a friend of mine was chasing mullet down the beach in the fall. He tossed on a large school and much to his surprise there was a rather large drum in it. As I remember the story there was not much left of his net.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I had just seen a youtube video of a kid catching jacks (about 8-10lbs) in his cast net. I think he was using the for shark bait. Just made me wonder, what if .........LOL


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

check out this guy cast netting sheepshead. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VncD-OVRuUA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

flounder is considered a game fish - so it fall under those regs. cast net is a no no


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

map120277 said:


> check out this guy cast netting sheepshead. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VncD-OVRuUA&feature=player_detailpage


Oh yeah, that's gotta be good for the sheepshead stocks down there. Look at me...I'm raping the sea!!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

topwater1pro said:


> flounder is considered a game fish - so it fall under those regs. cast net is a no no


Wrong. Read the regs again. A fishing license allows you to catch any regulated fish so long as it meets the number, size and season limitations: "Individuals must obtain a saltwater recreational fishing license which entitles them to use rod and reel (hook & line), spear or gig, hand line, cast net, dip net or two eel pots;" And if that ain't enough for you, Cdog got an opinion from VMRC on it, quoted above. What do you need, fire on the mount and tablets in stone?


----------

